
Ask HN: Former medical doctor seeking career opportunity - nkachalia
Hi all. I&#x27;m a former medical school graduate and resident physician who is looking for a career change into the tech industry. I&#x27;m eager to start at any entry level role by anyone looking to hire. Thank you.
======
gus_massa
There is an official "Who is hiring / freelance post?" the fist day of the
month.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

Look there in case you find something interesting. Or you can perhaps post
there in the correct thread. You may need to wait until next month.

